# Ladyfingers - AG Doll - Onesie



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
April, 2016

ONESIE - One piece top with attached panties

#6 US needles - straight or circular
#2 Fine Fingering Yarn or #3 Baby/Sport weight yarn
Ring Markers - 4

Cast on 54 stitches. Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 4 rows. Purl 1 row.
Place markers as follows:
Knit 8, Place Marker, Knit 11, Place Marker, Knit 16, Place Marker, Knit 11, Place Marker, Knit 8. = 54 stitches.
Purl 1 row.
Knit across increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker - 8 stitches increased.
Purl back across the row - with no increase.
Continue to increase in this manner until you have stitches on the needle, as follows:

14 (right back), Marker, 23 (sleeve), Marker, 28 (front), Marker, 23 (sleeve), Marker, 14 (left back). = 102 stitches. Purl 1 row.

Next Row: Knit across 14 stitches, remove marker, BIND OFF the next 23 stitches for the first sleeve, remove marker, knit 28 stitches, remove marker, BIND OFF the next 23 stitches for the second sleeve, remove marker, knit remaining 14 stitches. 56 stitches.

Next Row: WRONG SIDE - Purl back across the row, PURL 2 TOGETHER at each underarm area. This will anchor the two back pieces to the front of the garment. = 54 stitches

Work in stockinet stitch - knit 1 row, purl 1 row - for 12 rows or until you get to the waistline. 

Continue to work in stockinet stitch, increasing on the FIRST and LAST stitch in the row on the right side. Purl back - with no increase. When you have 60 stitches on the needle (after 6 rows) you will do the following:

Knit 30, PLACE MARKER, knit 30. 
Purl back across the row.
Next Row: Increase in the first and last stitch across the row, and AT THE SAME TIME, increase BEFORE and AFTER the center marker.

Note: Increasing on each side of the center marker will provide additional space for the dolls puffy bum, and the garment will fit better when completed.

Increase in the first stitch, on each side of the center marker, and on the last stitch until you have 76 stitches on the needle, ending with a purl row.

Next Row: Knit 38, remove marker, TURN and purl back on these same 38 stitches.
You will now work back and forth on these 38 stitches - for one leg of the panties - for 4 rows.
Work 4 rows in K1, P1 ribbing. Bind off in ribbing. 

Attach yarn at front center and work across the second pant leg, as above. Bind off. Sew back seam.


NOTE: This onesie can be knit in a neutral cream color that will go with the variety of skirt patterns available. You can also knit the onesie in the same color as the skirt you plan to knit. This will make a complete outfit - including panties!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you so much! :thumbup:


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Elaine you amaze me!! Thank you so much for sharing your talents. Can't wait to make this!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks beautiful work as alway.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

So cute another on my to do list!


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Lovely outfits again. When will you be posting some more of your wonderful barbie patterns?


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is so cute, Thank you


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you Lady Fingers! Your fashions are adorable!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks so much, Elaine. I was looking through your past posts yesterday looking for the Onesie pattern, but couldn't find it. So glad to see it here this morning.

This is so versatile, and can be used in so many ways. I'm going to work up a bunch of them in different colors, along with some of your recent skirts and also hats. My granddaughter will have a ball with all the mix and match options for her dolls.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you so much...if it wasn't for you I never would have made any AG clothes for my DGs. 

This pattern is adorable...


----------



## Sharon22209 (Jun 13, 2011)

So glad you put the onesie up, it looks great and a very versatile piece. Love your designs. I'll print them now! Hope your computer problems are solved soon, how do we live without them??? Thanks for sharing your talent with us.


----------



## carolynsue43 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for putting this up sp quickly. I appreciate it so much


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

What a delight to find your prompt response to requests for this. Thank you!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for another wonderful pattern! Love that you included photos. I sometimes have trouble visualizing what the garment will look like.


----------



## SUSIEK16MA (Mar 4, 2011)

Love this pattern!


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Wow, very cute great work.


----------



## bcdado (May 27, 2013)

Is the hat knitted? Is the pattern available? Thanks so much. Patterns are much appreciated!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Once again you have made beautiful outfits for AG dolls. Thank you for your kindness in sharing your patterns with us all. Another project to make. :thumbup:


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

These are so beautiful. Thank you very much for sharing your talents. Hugs.


----------



## Annacct (Dec 30, 2015)

I want to thank you so much for your patterns. I truly appreciate your kindness in sharing these patterns. The patterns are so beautiful and I can't wait to make these clothes. Again, Thank you so much.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I see some new names here. If you want to see all the available patterns by Ladyfingers - and there are lots of them - do this:

Click on my name "Ladyfingers" which is just above my avatar photo of the AG doll in her wedding gown, veil, and bouquet. This will take you to my bio page. Scroll down to "Items Created", click "list". This will give you the complete list of patterns. 

Look at the right hand column. This is the number of "hits" each pattern has received since it was posted. For instance, the AG doll wedding gown, veil, bouquet (white panties and Mary Jane shoes) has received over 26,500 hits (views) - wow!


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Ladyfingers said:


> I see some new names here. If you want to see all the available patterns by Ladyfingers - and there are lots of them - do this:
> 
> Click on my name "Ladyfingers" which is just above my avatar photo of the AG doll in her wedding gown, veil, and bouquet. This will take you to my bio page. Scroll down to "Items Created", click "list". This will give you the complete list of patterns.
> 
> Look at the right hand column. This is the number of "hits" each pattern has received since it was posted. For instance, the AG doll wedding gown, veil, bouquet (white panties and Mary Jane shoes) has received over 26,500 hits (views) - wow!


Thankyou for this info Elaine. My granddaughters love your Barbie designs I have knitted for them so will go and browse to find some more.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

As always, thank you, Elaine. Your patterns work up so fast and are so pretty. I have given most of the clothes to my great granddaughters, but kept the wedding gown as there is so much time involved in making it, but it turned out to look like your picture. Thanks again.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks so much, Elaine!!


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for more patterns


----------



## Pixie Lu (Apr 16, 2015)

A sincere "thank you" for the AG patterns you are sharing.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here are the patterns for Pleated Skirt and Onsies in PDF Format.
Sorry just saw this

Enjoy

Rhyanna


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh, how adorable. Thank you for this pattern.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is in PDF

Enjoy

Rhyanna


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

All so sweet


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Daeanarah said:


> Here it is in PDF
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Rhyanna


Thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

you're welcome


Rhyanna


----------

